# Reliable rhinestone transfer vendors from China



## SpiritLockerGirl (Jul 6, 2013)

I am new to the business and want to order rhinestone transfers at a minimal cost, specifically 6" and 2" numbers and 1" and 2" letters. The only sources I can find that are affordable are overseas. I am hesitant for obvious reasons, so I wondered if anyone has had success with overseas vendors. I would appreciate any recommendations. 

Thank you.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

There is something to be said about buying from an American company... Rhinestone Transfers & Custom Rhinestone Transfers, VS Rhinestone Designs, Radiant Rhinestone Transfers, Designs, and Apparel for example...

You can buy "cheap" transfers from overseas but you will also get "cheap" transfers... Part of the reason they are "cheap" is the quality of stone being used to make the transfers... There is a very large swing in quality of stones and pricing... So even if you buy from an American supplier you have to compare apples to apples... 

You didn't ask for it, but my adivce... Rhinestones are EVERYWHERE!... If you sell me something for $4.00 you can almost bet someone else will sell it to me for $3.00... 

So with so many sources out there I would try and focus less on price and more about the quality of what I'm offering... There are lots of cheap resources out there... But finding a great quality supplier at great price takes a bit more effort.... 

That said a "local" company that deals with Chinese imports you might check out... Rhinestone Wholesaler and Importer they have been around a long, long time...

Kevin


----------



## DivaMomDesigns (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been using that company for almost 2 years as they are about 5 minutes from me here in Houston. They are very helpful and professional with great prices. I have never had an issue with their quality.


----------

